# goat with hemorrhoid



## Bonbon

6 mo old pygmy goat has a hemorrhoid the size of a plum. my goat man says I need to take him to the market and sell him asap. this is my pet and I don't want him to be in pain, if anyone has any advice please help!!


----------



## Goatherd

If you have a goat man hopefully you have a goat vet.  Consult the vet and see what can be done for your goat.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Are you sure it's not a rectal prolapse?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

A picture would help the experts (I am not one) help you better and for people like me to learn.


----------



## Shelly May

Are you sure it's not a rectal prolapse?

If it is we can help, and no need to send to slaughter, but we need to know if it is.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hemorrhoids generally occur from straining, I suspect this is not a hemorrhoid. Has your goat been having hard stools, difficulty eliminating? Worth it to get checked by a vet. If this is a pet, it's emotional value to you is going to be worth it.


----------



## babsbag

I would go see a vet, but in the mean time coat it with honey. It works on a prolapsed vent on chickens and certainly can't hurt. I have heard of amazing results with honey shrinking the tissue and "sucking" it back inside where it belongs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

If it is a prolapse this may help.


----------



## Lupa Duende

thank you for posting the link to the article on prolapses.

does anyone know of a good website with images to accompany these medical problems? i would guess a vet site online..., but i want mummy-friendly wording.
thank you in advance


----------



## elevan

Lupa Duende said:
			
		

> thank you for posting the link to the article on prolapses.
> 
> does anyone know of a good website with images to accompany these medical problems? i would guess a vet site online..., but i want mummy-friendly wording.
> thank you in advance


All you have to do is use google.com or bing.com and search for _pictures of rectal prolapse in goats_ or _whatever you're wanting to find pictures of_ and you will get plenty of pictures come up.


----------



## elevan

Bonbon said:
			
		

> 6 mo old pygmy goat has a hemorrhoid the size of a plum. my goat man says I need to take him to the market and sell him asap. this is my pet and I don't want him to be in pain, if anyone has any advice please help!!


A 6 month old pygmy is quite small to have a "hemorrhoid" that size, I too suspect rectal prolapse which is treatable (relatively easily).  Take it to the vet imo.


----------

